# Wiring LEDs



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

On my control planel I plan to use toggles to control my switches, DPDT momentary on? What would I need to do to have a LED showing switch direction?
For reversing loops/wye/blocks a SPDT? Again how would you wire a LED to show direction or if the block is on?? And what's needed to control a turntable? 

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd repost my PM, but you already know what I know.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This question is common.
The reason, the switch is cheep.
To add one you need to use a 5 buck relay not cheep.
You can study train detection circuits to help or look at capacitor discharge circuits these have lights.

It just isn't easy to do. Notice the HO guys avoid the question.
If I could I would write a book. I have not seen it in books either at that simple level.

The choice is buy premade or invest in books and get all the details because that's what it would take to explain it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I pointed him to some pages about building one, obviously something not everyone is willing to tackle.


----------



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

This simple circuit with $2.00 worth of parts will determine which direction the switch is pointing. You would need to modify it by sending a momentary +12V to the input of the IC.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You might want to make it sufficient resolution so you can actually read it.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

How bout some of these:
-Art
http://www.ehobbies.com/atl57.html?utm_source=atl57&utm_medium=shopping%2Bengine&utm_campaign=froogle

Here is a video from Atlas:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3FeAR8HdOY

-Art


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll try and give this the old college try!
You have two basic styles of switch machines.
Slow motion or stall type, like Tortoise. Those are usually not a problem because they most often come with secondary contacts to control lights and power points. They also use a different type of control system which will also give you a greater flexibility of control and Indicator lighting options.
Second is the dual coil type and there are 2 basic styles of these.
Style one is the standard Atlas, bachmann, lifelike, etc. stock style.
This style has a specific input that it need to work and has no options for outputs. I'll come back to these because these are the problem child of the bunch!
Second style are the dual coil aftermarket or advanced, they use larger coils and some come with optional contacts. with the ones that don't come stock with contacts it is usually a simple task of adding micro switches in to the mix and getting the control circuit you need.
OK Back to the problem ones!
First the control for these switch machines is almost always the same.
The input to the S.M. is momentary second or less. This is extremely important as to not fry the magnetic coil.
Without a constant flow of electric how can you light up a set of LED's to give you the indication of the switch direction.

Four options, Yes there are probably more to be had, come to my mind.

Option one: Mechanical, micro switches....On the stock S.M. not much of an option, You will be lucky if that little coil will actually throw the switch in the first place.

Second option: Optical sensor to "read" the S.M. or the turnout. Super option if you have a whole lot of $$ and an electronics degree.

Third option: Latching relay or snap relay used in conjunction with control switches. Atlas makes one, here is the problem.... S.M. $12 control switch with LED's $13, snap relay $15 wiring $1, Now to control that cheap little S.M. it just cost you approx. $41 per turnout WOW 

Fourth option: Capacitor discharge units, there are several manufactures and several options to them. The most economical is to make your own.
They give you the added bonus of a safety for your S.M. to keep them from burning out.

Note: The new atlas switch control box #57 looks great, but it's not a read back indication to the turnout's position, It only sees which direction the switch handle is positioned. You still have to activate the switch for it to properly show the position of the turnout. This can be changed with the addition of the snap switch, then it will be a positive read back.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought my box of snap switches for $5/ea, they were NIB.


----------

